# New arrivals at Starlight's!!



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are three beautiful babies, a result of two "females" being sold by a pet shop :roll: The Harli and Fawn and white are boys, and the little Fawny colour is a little girl.




























And two beautiful dutch boys


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

soo cute!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Awww they are adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

They're very cute indeed!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my i just fell in love lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

OMG they are all gorgeous!!!!! ....especially the little girl.... wheres spudsmummy??!! :001_tt1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:001_wub: the white and orange looks like an orangy version of my Miffy he even looks silky like her


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

she is cute, 

i need more info


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh they are all stunning! So cute! I hope they all find good homes soon


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Soooo beautiful! Absolutly Gorgeous!:001_tt1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

The top 1 is adorable!!


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

aww they are sooo cute  im missing my bunnys now and thinking i may need to look around and get 2 more  xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

awwww. i love the dutch crosses. and the babies of course. :001_tt1:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> she is cute,
> 
> i need more info


Ive homechecked for Kris before too!!!! Oh shes lush, pm Kris!!!!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

i have just sent a PM 

Crofty do u just wanna come check my place out, u seem to home check for anyone


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are stunning! It's just not fair, why are the rescue bunnies always so far away from me? Loads of babby bunnies needing homes and they are never anywhere near me


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

dont worry about distance, they can do bunny runs!! i am looking for a friend for buzz i am not even worrying about distance, there are so many people happy to help out of bunny runs


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah but I am just too far away from anywhere. I think I may have found a rescue willing to let me adopt, but because they are a tiny independant rescue, I'll likely have to wait a while! But it will give me plenty time to clear out the shed a bit for the new ones


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> i have just sent a PM
> 
> Crofty do u just wanna come check my place out, u seem to home check for anyone


lol it would have to be for a rescue that knows me, I would have to check with Kris she would be happy for me to homecheck again. Obviously Kris only rehomes to hutch sizes min 6ft as do alot of rescues and quite rightly, its just an informal chat (chance for me to have a cuppa  and cuddle bunnies hehe!) and I will gladly help with bonding too. You sound a great bunny mummy though so wont be a problem.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

careful spuds crofty is a know offender and she may take a liking to buz


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> careful spuds crofty is a know offender and she may take a liking to buz


hmy: me??? Steal Buzz.... i wouldnt do anyhting like that.... er hem... i always carry a big bag with me doesnt mean i would put him in it and run..... :001_rolleyes:


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Crofty your welcome to him at the moment!!! he has pulled yet another stich out!!!! Back to the vets we go


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

cheeky monster! have they used desolvable stitches? must have itchy balls! put a neck collar on him lol


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yes they are disolvable. he seems fine. He has has another dose of anti biotics just incase, but he seen happy like normal


----------

